# Top 50 Mythological Specimens - Round 1



## Xelebes (Jul 28, 2009)

This is done quite a bit on sports forums where they select their favourite players, I take it can work here.

Goal: To sort by most popular the mythological specimens, creatures and gods.  We start with a poll of 10 to choose from the list.  Each person is allowed to vote for one.  Once you've selected, you propose the next entity on the list for Round 2.

A week will be allowed for each poll.

Amaterasu (Japanese)
Anu (Mesopotamian)
Jupiter (Roman)
Osiris (Egyptian)
Quetzalcoatl (Nahuatl)
Thor (Norse)
Viracocha (Incan)
Vishnu (Hindu)
Yahweh (Hebrew)
Zeus (Greek)


----------



## Xelebes (Jul 28, 2009)

I want Umvelinqangi (Zulu) in the next round.


----------



## Stylus (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd want Odin (Norse) in the next round.

(he seems to have been bumped for Thor - but then I guess the All Father doesn't have a movie coming out )


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd take Lugus a celtic god of creation and learning in the next round


----------



## J-WO (Jul 28, 2009)

Dionysos!!!!!!!


----------



## Urien (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure a couple of major current religions would count Yahweh and Vishnu as mythological.


----------



## J-WO (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, and they also think the entire universe was built specifically for them.  Go figure.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 28, 2009)

Sekhmet for the next round!


----------



## Xelebes (Jul 29, 2009)

Urien said:


> Not sure a couple of major current religions would count Yahweh and Vishnu as mythological.



That's for them to worry about.


----------



## Aoratos (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Poseidon.


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 29, 2009)

Should be Odin (Norse) but maybe he was feeling lazy and just sent his enforcer instead.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 29, 2009)

Urien said:


> Not sure a couple of major current religions would count Yahweh and Vishnu as mythological.



Whereas some people might count them as shared imaginary friends.


----------



## nj1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Voted for Thor

the NORNS for the next round Norns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## J-WO (Jul 30, 2009)

I see Zeus has been overtaken by Thor. That said, old Z-boy is doing pretty well considering this is a SFF site and Fantasy traditionally favors a more Norse flavour over classical milleau.  Hope I'm not stereotyping there, just thinking of Tolkien...


----------



## Xelebes (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like Thor will win this one and Odin will be the next one up on the list, unless we get a few more votes in this poll.  7 hours to poll closes.


----------

